# New Harris Harrington video



## bubniakz




----------



## Court Jester Stephen

God I hate Harris Harrington. I know he means well and some of the stuff he says is true but his way doesn't apply to everyone. When I was at my worse I was watching his videos and he made me even worse. I tried forever to find a trauma that happened to me and I couldn't for the life of me find it. The only trauma I can even remember happening to me is the panic attack on weed that I got over and when I got over it I got better. He makes it seem like you have to buy his shit and read all of it because it's the only true cure. Look at all the people who recovered on their own.


----------



## Epsilon

I guess this is just my nature.

I feel uncomfortable about his motive. I'm curious if he's in this for the money or if he actually wants to help people.

Guess it could be a bit of both, but I just can never put my finger on how I feel about this guy.

Regardless, compared to his old videos he looks like he's living a healthy and fulfilling life so good on him for changing his life around.


----------



## Ningen




----------



## Alex617

I could imagine at some point in this guys life he wanted to become an entrepreneur, yet never had any idea how to go about it. Then he had this major DP/DR thing, which he managed to get over to some extent and realized he could make something out of that. I'm neutral towards him, I much prefer this one youtuber who had red hair and was in his teens. Although he's quite young I found him extremely insightful and helpful.


----------



## thy

Alex617 said:


> I much prefer this one youtuber who had red hair and was in his teens. Although he's quite young I found him extremely insightful and helpful.


who was that?


----------



## Anonymity

thyRUY said:


> who was that?


----------



## Anonymity

I have learned a lot from Harris Harrington's *free *articles and YouTube videos. He is a bit scummy, but he does hold a lot of fundamental truth in most cases of DPD, which many are blind to here.


----------



## Cotillion

Great, that guy is doing rounds again. Seems like this time he read a marketing book or two and decided to continue selling and promoting his pseudo-scientific product.

Notice the clickbaity weasel words he uses in his latest videos:

The *REAL DP* CURE: Answering "Does Depersonalization Go Away On Its Own?"

*Deep into* the *TRUE CURE* for Depersonalization: Important Books that I Read

and this is the best one:

Depersonalization Explained: *The TRUE Secrets Finally Revealed*

Those are read flags for anyone who knows a little bit about marketing.


----------



## thy

yeah i always wondered, if you actually did have the cure and you knew you did, you wouldnt use language like that.


----------



## Anonymity

Cotillion said:


> Great, that guy is doing rounds again. Seems like this time he read a marketing book or two and decided to continue selling and promoting his pseudo-scientific product.
> 
> Notice the clickbaity weasel words he uses in his latest videos:
> 
> The *REAL DP* CURE: Answering "Does Depersonalization Go Away On Its Own?"
> 
> *Deep into* the *TRUE CURE* for Depersonalization: Important Books that I Read
> 
> and this is the best one:
> 
> Depersonalization Explained: *The TRUE Secrets Finally Revealed*
> 
> Those are read flags for anyone who knows a little bit about marketing.


I'm sure most of the community is aware that Harris Harrington is a guy looking to turn a profit. Regardless, he holds a lot of truth in his free videos, which a lot could benefit from.


----------



## thy

not gunna lie, this next one is a damn good video!


----------



## luctor et emergo

Hi Harris, please reveil yourself on this forum. Above video seems a reaction to our posts regarding your recovery program and you as a person. Any discussion is welcome.


----------



## thy

luctor et emergo said:


> Above video seems a reaction to our posts regarding your recovery program and you as a person.


in what way?


----------



## meekah

harris is god


----------



## hidden

I think it would be like having a DVD cure PTSD.

Lots of Abbreviations but Never many Cures!

[As an off-note: What would compel a person to name their son Harris if their last name was Harrington? No offense.....just a reasonable observation.]

It all matters what are his intentions.


----------



## hidden

Another thing is: I don't think trauma (as he is expressing it) is necessary for one to enter into a chronic dissociation, or acute episodes of dissociation.

This sort of cumulative effect I believe, in my opinion, is not necessary.

In my mind, there are Types of Dissociation:

1. Coming-of-Age Identity/Existential Crisis-induced Dissociation

1. Neurosis-Induced Dissociation

2. Psychotic-like Dissociation

3. Drug-Induced Dissociation

~Most of these include some sort of stress, anxiety, and depression. These can often be seen as both the cause and the effect: the reason and the symptom.

Being born and 'thrown' into this world is trauma. Trauma is an easy excuse for a problem which is far more complex than a layman's opinion, and far more simpler to understand through experience than a researcher's statistics.

"For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong."

H. L. Mencken


----------



## hidden

The Psyche, Self-Esteem, and Neurobiology/Neurochemistry are potentially the most complex things ever conceptualized in the entire History of Civilization.

People have been studying Consciousness since objects became conscious.

Consciousness is an awe-inspiring Phenomenon [to say the least].


----------



## hidden

In the scope of Human Experience, everything is on one plane or another 'cumulative':

Ex: Learning, Memory, Conditional Responses, Response to Social Mores and Laws, Fears, Pessimism, Misanthropy, Affects from Isolation, Affects from Exclusion, etc.

I'd like to wrap this up and put a nice little bow around it.

Though, Everything about being in this world could be seen as 'trauma'.


----------



## dope

I don't like him. 
Anyone who tries to make money out of something like dp/dr doesn't deserve my attention, I'm sorry.


----------



## davinizi

I don't understand all this hate against Harris. I think his free youtube video's are very interesting, he gives a lot of free info and nobody is obliged to buy his course. It seems that no-one is taking offense to all the therapists and psychiatrists out there who claim wanting to help people and asking loads of money to consult them which is for many a waste of money because they don't understand. If Harris wants to be a therapist in this field, then he is someone who can speak on it because he experienced it himself and he did a lot of research, so to me that's no different than another person who decided they wanted to 'help people' by making a living off of their disorders and become therapist. The latter type who usually didn't experience the disorders/problems themselves they want to help people with are worse imo.


----------



## evolvingpsyche

davinizi said:


> I don't understand all this hate against Harris. I think his free youtube video's are very interesting, he gives a lot of free info and nobody is obliged to buy his course. It seems that no-one is taking offense to all the therapists and psychiatrists out there who claim wanting to help people and asking loads of money to consult them which is for many a waste of money because they don't understand. If Harris wants to be a therapist in this field, then he is someone who can speak on it because he experienced it himself and he did a lot of research, so to me that's no different than another person who decided they wanted to 'help people' by making a living off of their disorders and become therapist. The latter type who usually didn't experience the disorders/problems themselves they want to help people with are worse imo.


I agree. 
What people fail to understand that it's not Harris's theory what he presents. He just compiled theories which you can find everywhere. I think everyone should at least read the free articles.
I don't know if I would buy the program. It seems like he has a history of not answering to people's email and such. Normally it wouldn't be a problem since a huge percentage of sales is done online, but making something a "100% guaranteed cure" and NOT answering to any questions that would naturally arise is just laziness.
You wouldn't buy from a mute salesman in real life either.


----------



## seizedbydivine

I suppose he's making money from this but if his stuff actually helps people its a good thing. I don't mind paying for things that work frankly.


----------



## Chicane

Harris is a turd. If he only made free videos and articles and did not sell a program that would be one thing (in fact helpful and commendable), but anyone hawking something with claims of having the cure by implementing some "total integration method" for beating this disorder is on my shit-list. People like him don't understand the degree to which we suffer, or the number of times we've gotten our hopes up only to have them dashed all over again. He's no better than any of the tool factories behind those "1 weird tip for beating belly fat" ads you see everywhere (in fact, probably worse). If you want to help people, post your story and what worked for you. Do not charge for it and do not tell others it will help them beat DPDR. This disorder is so difficult to overcome, and so unique to each individual that I don't think there's any one thing that will consistently work for everyone. If that were the case, none of us would be here. Harris appears helpful and empathetic on the surface because he does post some free material, but we all know it's just a funnel leading to the inevitable "buy my program" button. I have my doubts that he even had DPDR, to be honest. Anyone who's experienced it knows it's nothing to trifle with, and certainly not some gimmick that should be used to trick people out of their hard-earned money. I don't know how people like him sleep at night.


----------

